# Pecking chickens toys



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

When I was a young lad, my paternal grandparents had a pecking chickens toy at their house. I played with it most of the times I went there. I always wished I could have that toy. When I asked my Grandma about it about 2 years ago she didn't even remember what I was talking about. So, it's apparently been out of their possession for quite some time.

I was finally able to find some information about the toy which allowed me to make some of my own. I hope to complete the two I'm making within another couple of days. Here's where I am so far.

Chicken head.

















Groove for string.









Body.









Paddles.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The first 4 birdies, assembled.









2 in the bush.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks interesting. Can't wait to see them complete.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's one of the paddles with mahogany feed and sprayed with clear lacquer. The dowels are there only to shield the holes from getting lacquer in them. The dowels that actually go there are already glued into the chicken butts. :laughing: The feed was glued on, one at a time, with the chickens in place. That way I could ensure that none of the chickens can hit any of the feed, which could damage or loosen the feed.









The second set of chickens are about to undergo clear coating.









The strings are feed through to keep them from becoming too clogged with and stiffened by lacquer.









The first set is glued to the paddle.









Underside. So far.









I'll get more done tonight. I still have to make the weights that power the feeding frenzy. Overall though, I am very close to being done with the two chicken toys.

Why is it that most builds take longer than I expect? It must have something to do with my spending only some but not enough time in the shop the past two evenings. 

I think I'm going to stop committing and stop giving the impression that I'll have something finished and/or posted by a certain day. Because I've been quite poor about following through on my time lines around here. My new projected time frame for any given project or the posting of any information, updates or videos is going to be "as soon as I get a chance"! Sorry. I'm just lame like that. :icon_confused: I mean well. But reality isn't always in line with my objectives. Life - or just plain being worn out after a long day at work - often preempts my woodworking time or motivation. 

But I soon will be rid of this day job crap. Which translates to a LOT more time at home in the shop. Only another month and a half or so to go! YAY!!!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Its looking interesting to say the least. I'm sure you might have to post a video for all of us to understand how they actually work. 

The workmanship is superb, though, and I wouldn't expect any less from you, Steve. You are almost at the level of Kenbo in terms of banging things out.

Keep up the interesting and fun work! I really enjoy all your quirky projects.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

that is too cool man. I am going to have to order that book


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Interesting toy Steve. A video of it in action would be great. Your projects are always fun to watch mainly because of the different ways you make things and the funny comments you add.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Simply interesting and amazing man! Great creation.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Very interesting toy, like the build and detail of each piece. Love your unique projects. Can't wait to see the finished product and to see how to play with it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very cute Steve. Lol 
I see your using your free time wisely.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> Its looking interesting to say the least. I'm sure you might have to post a video for all of us to understand how they actually work.
> 
> The workmanship is superb, though, and I wouldn't expect any less from you, Steve. You are almost at the level of Kenbo in terms of banging things out.
> 
> Keep up the interesting and fun work! I really enjoy all your quirky projects.


Not to worry, folks. I already plan a video. It may be the only way to really convey what these do.

And while I truly appreciate being compared to Kenbo, there is at least one glaring difference: he accomplishes his feats by means of skill.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> that is too cool man. I am going to have to order that book


I originally came across the plan after a lot of internet searching. But it's in the old issue of Wood you see on the bench, which I came across more recently.

I did change the design of the birds' bodies. The one in the plans is pretty lame. And I made the platter smaller (to accommodate a certain scrap board). I like mine a lot better.

The one I played with as a child had painted-on feed. I like the physical material being there much better.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ok I figured you got the plans from that toy book you used for your robots


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Great effort Steve.

My life has been turned upside down over the last year and so is the direction I am heading.

At the moment my woodworking is all about home maintenance and things for the grandchildren.

I have made a pecking cuckoo which I thought this was going to be but you have diversified. I will be watching with interest.

Pete


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Oh ok I figured you got the plans from that toy book you used for your robots


I suspected you might have been thinking that.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

Which issue of WOOD mag. is the Pecking Chicken plan in?

I would like to make some for Great Grand kids.

Ray


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My wife had a ladies night yester-eve. So I ended up taking our son out to eat. I didn't spent much time in the shop but I did get a little more done.

The pecking chickens toy my grandparents had when I was a child used a wooden ball as the weight. The writer of the plan in Wood Magazine used a wooden cube. The ball idea is plain. The cube just looks lazy and unrefined. And God knows I can't go around having my projects looking lazy and unrefined :shifty:

So I pondered to myself: "Self", 'cause that's my name, "Self, what would make an appropriate weight to power the chickens?" A round ball? Nope. A lazy, boring cube? Nope. A miniature birdhouse? Why yes! Yes it would!"

So I commenced to cutting out two houses on the band saw.

















You see, the downward pull of the weight is what causes the chickens' heads to raise. The toy is used by moving it so that the hanging weight swings in a circle or back and forth. Whichever direction the weight is headed dictates which chicken will drop its head to peck at the moment. This is because it creates slack in the line and no longer pulls the head into the upright position. If this is less than clear, wait for the video and it should make more sense.

Both platters with chickens and feed. Clear lacquered.













ironman123 said:


> Which issue of WOOD mag. is the Pecking Chicken plan in?
> 
> I would like to make some for Great Grand kids.
> 
> Ray


While this isn't the same plan I used (plus I modified mine to my liking), here's essentially the same thing:

http://shopsmithhandson.com/archives/mar_apr_01/html/money_maker.htm

I'll try to remember to write down the issue number of the Wood Magazine.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope to complete the weights tonight. Which means that I should be able to do the final assembly and wrap this project up.

... then I can finally clear the dance floor (work bench, to lay people) to pose a bunch of wooden robots into a Thriller-inspired dance-a-thon for photo ops. Oh the crazy things I'm willing to do for you guys :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the birdhouse weights done. The lacquer is drying now. They came out so darned cute I may have to churn out a few dozen to give away and sell as Christmas ornaments and refrigerator magnets. I expanded on a methods I came up with years ago when I was commissioned to make a custom wooden Monopoly game. It makes it possible to cut them out in about a minute or less. I think you guys might like them.



ironman123 said:


> Which issue of WOOD mag. is the Pecking Chicken plan in?
> 
> I would like to make some for Great Grand kids.
> 
> Ray


It's issue 14. December 1986.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info about this project.

Yours is looking good. Be glad to see it in action.

Ray


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cornish hen houses :laughing: . Made of walnut. The perches are pine dowel. Providing these have enough mass, they should make really cool weights for this project. I guess I should have temporarily taped one to the strings to verify.

















Actually, things like this are sold [somewhere] as "mosquito houses", "Texas mosquito houses" (because even 'dem skeeters be bigger in The Lone Star State), and so on. As pure novelties, of course. But I can see making these little bird houses by the handfuls in pretty quick time and selling (and gifting) them as Christmas ornaments, refrigerator magnets and what not. Yup, I just may have to do that.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude you are coming along fast, when do we get to see a video? 
Btw my pet skeeter will never use his skeeter house though lol..Maybe one of yours would work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Dude you are coming along fast,


Really? I thought I was merely creeping along.



> when do we get to see a video?


Soon. As soon as I do finally assembly I'll take video of them in action.



> Btw my pet skeeter will never use his skeeter house though lol..Maybe one of yours would work.


Must be the neighborhood.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Well you are faster than I am... So it's a matter of opinion I reckon lol


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If push comes to shove, you could always drill the bottoms and melt some fishing sinkers to add weight. Its coming along nicely, and I am also looking forward to the video and the robot dance...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> If push comes to shove, you could always drill the bottoms and melt some fishing sinkers to add weight. Its coming along nicely, and I am also looking forward to the video and the robot dance...


Yeah... I'm actually about to drill right now to add a little extra weight. :huh:

I should have used a little larger stock for the weights. But it'll work out fine.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got them both completely done. And I took a video of them in action. I'll be able to upload Monday.

On a side note, I used 6 different species of wood on these: pine (paddles and birdhouse perches), poplar (the birds' "feet"), mahogany (the feed), bamboo (the pivots for the birds' necks), cedar (the birds) and walnut (birdhouses).


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

What a nifty project! I can't wait to see the video.

I love the little birdhouses.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The completed projects:

















Video of pecking chickens in action:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that is pretty freakin' cool, and they look awesome! Great job, and thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't figure out why my videos get all wavy and distorted when uploaded to YouTube.

I suspect it may have to do with auto mode on my camera. I've noticed my camera is bad about distorting images on stills as well.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude that was frickin cool I can't wait to have some spare time to try some of these things


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I strongly suspect that I'll be making a big batch of these some point in the future. Every one who's seen them in person so far is captivated. These should be good sellers. They'd make excellent gifts as well.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I strongly suspect that I'll be making a big batch of these some point in the future. Every one who's seen them in person so far is captivated. These should be good sellers. They'd make excellent gifts as well.



Hey bud where do you sell your stuff at? So far I have Only sold 3 Items. I have been lucky enough to just have customers commission me


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Hey bud where do you sell your stuff at? So far I have Only sold 3 Items. I have been lucky enough to just have customers commission me


Well, I have done some commission work. I'm trying to work up an estimate for another commissioned project right now. But most of what I've sold so far, volume-wise, has been word of mouth, moving items I've already made. My current objective (more correctly, ONE of my current woodworking objectives) is to build up a stock of stuff to sell at art shows and flea markets. And probably on line. But I'm not there yet. 

Though I'm pleasantly surprised to be able to say that I have sold four of my builds in just the past month. Two (of the ball joint robots) were sold to fellow WWT members. That was an unexpected turn of events that really felt great :yes: (Thank you so much, guys!)

I'll have a lot more time to focus on the effort after I get done closing my electronics business (a month to month and a half or so to go). Then I'll be focusing on selling off whatever merchandise is left, fixtures and equipment from the store/repair shop and spending a LOT more time in my woodworking shop, fleshing out my welcome change of venue.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are too cool Steve.


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

That's awesome. Let me/us know if you sell these. My wife would love to give one to her grandfather!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Polak said:


> That's awesome. Let me/us know if you sell these. My wife would love to give one to her grandfather!!!


Thank you. These have been met with quite the reception. I appreciate all the interest and kind words.

Yes, I am selling them. I have 9 left for sale. Feel free to PM me for further information if interested.

*EDIT:

Wait, hold on. I thought this was the robot thread :laughing:
So my above response is a bit off.

But yes, I AM selling one of the pecking chickens. You may send me a PM if you want more information. I'll also most likely be making another, larger batch of these before to long.
*


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those things are some kind of totally different awesome! That's what I enjoy about your work Steve, its always something that no one else has though of making and always done with such artistic flair :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool.

Thanks Chain.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Those things are some kind of totally different awesome! That's what I enjoy about your work Steve, its always something that no one else has though of making and always done with such artistic flair :thumbsup:


Thank you, Johnnie. I love making things outside of the woodworking or carving norm. And though the pecking chickens is an old folk toy, I did add my own flair and personality to it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Thank you, Johnnie. I love making things outside of the woodworking or carving norm. And though the pecking chickens is an old folk toy, I did add my own flair and personality to it.


Yes you did add your own flair Steve, and it turned out very well. :thumbsup:

I love the idea of the bird house for the weight. Creative and appropriate.

I had not seen this toy before, but it does take me back to my own youth having wooden toys, pull along toys, etc. Many fond memories of simpler times. 

A terrific project and build. I appreciated the video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

As always, I appreciate the comments, guys.



Dave Paine said:


> I love the idea of the bird house for the weight. Creative and appropriate.


That may be my favorite improvement that I've made to the toy. And they are really catching on. People who have seen the little bird houses in person seem to find them quite adorable. So I've already begun another batch of the houses.

These 20 mini houses were cut from square and rectangular linear stock in about 20 minutes last night. 









I'll cut probably that many more before proceeding to make them into more little bird houses. Most of these ones I'll be trying to sell by themselves: some on little stands, some with magnets glued to the backs, shirt/hat pins, Christmas ornaments and so on.

I may also make some even smaller ones into earrings. Some may be cool as pencil toppers. Key chains... maybe. I need to make sure the posts can be made durable enough to withstand regular key chain in pocket use. I'm seeing all kinds of possibilities for these. And that they are so simple to make means I can churn them out (in various final forms) and sell them at a very reasonable price. Gotta' have inexpensive items (like these and my train whistles and other whistles) to sell alongside the more pricy ones.


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Thank you. These have been met with quite the reception. I appreciate all the interest and kind words.
> 
> Yes, I am selling them. I have 9 left for sale. Feel free to PM me for further information if interested.
> 
> ...


My iPad says I don't have access to messages. Do you have to be a paying member to have PM's or is it an Apple thing?

If you could send me a price shipped to 46168 via email (2001silverado at gmail dot com) it'd be much appreciated. If not I'll see what I can do about getting PM's on here.

Thanks!
A.J.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Polak said:


> My iPad says I don't have access to messages. Do you have to be a paying member to have PM's or is it an Apple thing?
> 
> If you could send me a price shipped to 46168 via email (2001silverado at gmail dot com) it'd be much appreciated. If not I'll see what I can do about getting PM's on here. I'll
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, sorry. There is a minimum post count that must reached before PM becomes active. I'll email you tomorrow (Wed).


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

Well Steve, I gotta say thanks again for a quality piece. I had my son present this to his great grandfather today as a gift for his 70th wedding anniversary! It was the talk of the party for him with all the great grand kids. Nothing melts this WWII vets heart like a happy grand kid, so you definitely made his day!

Here's a pic of him showing it off to my 4yo.

Thanks again man, great work!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Polak said:


> Well Steve, I gotta say thanks again for a quality piece. I had my son present this to his great grandfather today as a gift for his 70th wedding anniversary! It was the talk of the party for him with all the great grand kids. Nothing melts this WWII vets heart like a happy grand kid, so you definitely made his day!
> 
> Here's a pic of him showing it off to my 4yo.
> 
> Thanks again man, great work!!!


Aww man, thank you for the great picture. Nice looking gents there. That makes my day! I appreciate your confidence in my work. I've wanted one of these for many years. It's just one of those things that has a unique and charming appeal. I was thrilled when I came across the basic plan to build upon. I have great memories of the one from my childhood. I hope that piece gives your family memories that are just as special.

Thank you again :thumbsup:


----------

